# Pouter lovers .... where at ??



## zx6r98 (May 26, 2011)

Is there a section for pouter lovers ???


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Zx. Welcome to Pigeon Talk! We are new the pygmy pouter family. We have 3 pair. Do you have pouters?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep im a pouter lover, i have 7 breeds of spanish pouters check out My website for some pics


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

horseman 4 me!!


----------



## zx6r98 (May 26, 2011)

I have spangle and magpie pouters ... in magpie i have black, blue, yellow and red ...


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

spangle and magpie lets see pics


----------



## zx6r98 (May 26, 2011)

here are some pics , i can only upload 3 pics ???? :S


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice birds  There is a limit to what you can attach as filles. You can create an album and upload photos there and paste the link, or you can upload in image sites like google picassa and hotlink to your post


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

The First Two Birds Are Reversewing Pouters . They Are Called That Because The Color Is Reversed They Have White Wings And Colored Bodies Instead Of The Normally Seen White Bodies And Colored Wings. Third Bird Maybe A Pom. .


----------



## zx6r98 (May 26, 2011)

Yes that is correct, first two are reversewing and the secound one is just white pouter, not pomeranian.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have two mixed pouters that i do not want, if you know someone who wants them, please let me know


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

I raise Horseman Pouters, Old german croppers and keep a couple of Pomeranians and Spanish Pouters around. Reverswings are a nice breed, but can be frustrating to work with the markings. Good luck with them! Regards, Charlie


----------



## zx6r98 (May 26, 2011)

sport14692 said:


> I have two mixed pouters that i do not want, if you know someone who wants them, please let me know


lol , im not sure about that , im in Pakistan 

[I raise Horseman Pouters, Old german croppers and keep a couple of Pomeranians and Spanish Pouters around. Reverswings are a nice breed, but can be frustrating to work with the markings. Good luck with them! Regards, Charlie ]

I know reversewings are really hard to breed cuz of perfect marking and all that, but once you have a good blood line its not that hard , but finding both birds with good bloodline is prettyyyyyyy hard to find


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have seen several pictures from Pakistan and it would appear that there are some very good bloodlines there. In the US there are only a limited number of breeders and not that many birds come available and there is enough demand to snatch them up fairly quickly. Regards, Charlie


----------



## zx6r98 (May 26, 2011)

zugbug13 said:


> I have seen several pictures from Pakistan and it would appear that there are some very good bloodlines there. In the US there are only a limited number of breeders and not that many birds come available and there is enough demand to snatch them up fairly quickly. Regards, Charlie


I know , i use to live in canada , had some fantails and stuff but never saw any pouters.... may be i should do a lilttle import/export


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

I kept pouters... Norwich, voorburg and valencian...


----------



## zx6r98 (May 26, 2011)

nice birds


----------



## Pieter Du Toit (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's one of my Brunner pouter pairs


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice birds from both of you. Thanks for shariing. Charlie


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

Here is one of my horseman pouters.


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

zugbug13 said:


> Nice birds from both of you. Thanks for shariing. Charlie


thank you, I see you have horseman, that'll be my project bird this spring as we haven't got one here. I'll be using a couple of undermarked norwich and some established line of coloured racers.


----------



## zx6r98 (May 26, 2011)

Ill be getting silver magpie , and black/silver hanna pouter real soon


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice Horseman Jason. They are fun out on the wing. I love flying mine. Regards, Charlie


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

norwiches, pigyms, pomeranians and hopefully some english pouters for me


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

hey nzpouter I think your red norwich is related to these two and i know this red cheque thief is son from one of yours.


----------

